# 3 einfache Tools - Freeware



## Anonymous (13 September 2005)

Hallo,

es gibt drei Freeware Tools.

1 - PVMview - Offline Viewer für B&R Watch Files.
2 - HexDec - einfacher HexDez Umrechner.
3 - NumDen - Besten Bruch aus Floatzahl errechnen.

möglicherweise nützen sie Jemanden.

wo -> *HIER* unter Produkte.

Gruss
Stephan Putz


----------



## Anonymous (14 September 2005)

wann gibts das dcs wieder im download?


----------



## knabi (14 September 2005)

Auf den Link klicken, "Produkte" wählen und downloaden!


----------



## Anonymous (15 September 2005)

nee 
- ich mein das GDFlow, die haben dem jetzt einen neuen Namen gegeben - heisst jetzt DCSsuite - hatten vermutlich zoff mit den Jungs vom GDC. Das is das Prog mit dem man automatisch die verschaltung eines Lenze 9300 Gerät als Zeichnung generieren lassen kann. Man muss zwar manuell nacharbeiten, aber brauchbar das Ding. 
Hast sofort nen überblick, wenn du die verschaltung garnicht kennst. Im GDC hat man ja keinen Überbilck wenn ein paar und/oder/conf/asw... dazwischen sind.

Dazu fehlt mir der download - steht nur 'coming soon'.


----------



## Anonymous (15 September 2005)

Die Demo zu DCS 2.2 wird es Anfang Oktober als Download geben.

Unterschied zum Produkt:
- kein speichern von Projekten.
- kein laden von Projekten.
- keine Templates.
- kein drucken.

eignet sich also um ein GDC File zu laden und zum schauen, reversen, leichen suchen....

Die Verfügbarkeit wird dann in der Rubrik Werbung in diesem Forum bekanntgegeben.

Gruss
Stephan Putz

_@sauger: wir hatten keinen Zoff, aber wir wollen auch keinen kriegen!_


----------



## Lazarus™ (17 September 2005)

Worin liegen die Einschränkungen der DCS Demo ???  Was kostet die Vollversion und wann wird es denn 2.2 geben ?????


----------



## Lazarus™ (18 September 2005)

Danke Gast ???

Werde nun morgen mal direkt Kontakt mit
Usitec aufnehmen...


----------

